# Help in cutting lexan



## David Sr (Mar 4, 2011)

CUTTING AND ENGRAVING LEXAN ON MY CNC WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT BITS TO USE AND RPMS AND FEED SPEEDS 

I HAVE A TECHNO 4896 LS ROUTER SOFTWARE ENROUTE4:wacko:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Take a look at the technical articles on the Onsrud Cutters site where there are several useful articles on machining plastics. These will form a good starting point for you to work from. The end solution will depend on what you find suits your machine and the material. Without knowing the complexity of the cut, thickness of material, etc it is impossible juts to give a one size fits all answer to your question

Regards

Phil


----------



## peg_legs (Sep 20, 2010)

Phil gave you "quality" directions! I have been a sign carver / ingraver for too many years. Most of it by hand, just got into CNC, and each time I start a new to project I try a sample with the material and bit(s) I will be using. Just remember with any type of plastics "heat" is what you don't want, high rpm / high feed rate or low rpm / low feed rate.
Mike


----------

